# Moving Furniture



## scots wha hae (Mar 31, 2011)

We are at last moving to PT in Oct but are finding it a problem hiring a van to take our things from Scotland to PT one way. Can any body advise or help or is there anyone with room in a vehicle to take our stuff over.


----------



## PmcQ (Sep 19, 2011)

scots wha hae said:


> We are at last moving to PT in Oct but are finding it a problem hiring a van to take our things from Scotland to PT one way. Can any body advise or help or is there anyone with room in a vehicle to take our stuff over.



We used a great guy called Fred Morris when we were moving boxes between Sao Martinho do Porto & Scotland. Fred is normally in Portugal once a month or so - he runs a couple of vans & has good rates.

His website is fmtransport.co.uk


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

fred'S CONTACT DETAILS ARE:

He will take small or full loads.

Tel: +44 (0) 1 582 499 836
Mob: +44 (0) 7 977 754 389
Web: European Transport Services



OR
TRINIDADE

mobile PT	969636546
UK 0777 - 061 6117
main	262605581

[email protected]

Rua Padre Luis Germano, No. 7
2540-136 Carvalhal
Bombarral

Willesden Freight Terminal
Channel Gate Road
London

NW10 6UQ


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

scots wha hae said:


> We are at last moving to PT in Oct but are finding it a problem hiring a van to take our things from Scotland to PT one way. Can any body advise or help or is there anyone with room in a vehicle to take our stuff over.


We're in the Midland and nhave had great difficulty finding one way van hire, we're now going to ship it on pallets, works out cheaper for us, its been a nighmare but hopefully there is now light at the end of the tunnel. Have a phone number for our end but maybe no good to you, they're based in Haydock. Good luck to you. Jean


----------



## scots wha hae (Mar 31, 2011)

*Many Thanks*



b7fry said:


> We're in the Midland and nhave had great difficulty finding one way van hire, we're now going to ship it on pallets, works out cheaper for us, its been a nighmare but hopefully there is now light at the end of the tunnel. Have a phone number for our end but maybe no good to you, they're based in Haydock. Good luck to you. Jean


Thanks to everyone who replied. We have decided to just buy a large box van and only bring out certain items with us. A good excuse for a real clear out and hopefully sell or hire out the trailer when we are finished with it.
Looking forward to driving out to PT in Oct and starting our new adventure in the sun!!!!!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I know it's been said before, as a* visitor*, you can only keep the van here for 183 days in any 12 month period, you can only use the vehicle if you are *not* a Resident, the same applies to trailer. 
The vehicle also has to be road legal in UK to be legal here, so at very least get a years MOT before you come, an MOT can only be done in UK for a UK registered vehicle, local MOT's have no legality. 

As you should register your residence at appox 3 months this gives you a problem.

As things tighten up here it is becoming more important to do things correctly as your an easy target for GNR etc.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Not only the van but remember that the box trailer will also have to be registered and tested


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I should really add as you mention _hireing out trailer_ the following applies

Vehicles brought into Portugal temporarily may only be driven by their owners, their owner’s spouse or common-law spouse, their owner’s parents or children or their registered keeper, provided none of these individuals are resident, employed or carrying out paid activity in Portugal.

Hiring constitutes paid activity, if the trailer is +750kgs it reguires matriculating, which for a trailer is and can be a nightmare.
Sometimes it's just better and cheaper to pay to have stuff moved.


----------

